# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Τα πλοία της εξορίας (ships of exile)

## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θέμα για τα πλοία που μετέφεραν τους ανθρώπους στους τόπους της εξορίας.
Εξορισμένοι ή εκτοπισμένοι για λόγους πολιτικούς ή ποινικούς.
Στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις, βέβαια, πρόκειται για πολιτικούς εξόριστους.

_Κορσική, Αη Στράτης, Σκύρος, Ανάφη, Φολέγανδρος, Ίος, Αμοργός, Σίκινος, Γαύδος, Σίκινος, Σαμοθράκη, Θάσος, Χίος, Λήμνος, Τρίκερι, Αλόννησος, Κύθηρα, Λέρος, Γυάρος (Γιούρα), Μακρόνησος ......_

Μακρύς κατάλογος νησιών
Μακρύς μακρύς κατάλογος εκτοπισμένων .....

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με το εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα της *"ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ"* στο ένθετο *"ΕΠΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ"* (Κυριακή 16 Νοεμβρίου 2003).
Την επιμέλεια του αφιερώματος είχε ο Κωστής Λιόντης.

Η πρώτη εικόνα είναι από το εξώφυλλο της 1*5ης Ιουλίου 1917* του γαλλικού εικονογραφημένου περιοδικού *"LE MIROIR",* όπου δημοσιεύεται φωτογραφία από την αναχώρηση των αντιβενιζελικών που εκτοπίσθηκαν στην Κορσική.
Στην λεζάντα γράφει ότι _οι "ανεπιθύμητοι" αποδεδειγμένοι γερμανόφιλοι Έλληνες κλήθηκαν να εγκαταλείψουν την Ελλάδα και στάλθηκαν να αλλάξουν αέρα.
"Νάτοι, λοιπόν, πάνω στο πλοίο της αναχώρησης:
1.  Γούναρης
2.  Υιός Μερκούρης
3.  Κ. Μερκούρη
4.  Καρατζάς
5.  Ο στρατηγός Μεταξάς_

Επί του πλοίου* "ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ":*
Τένεδος.jpg 

Τα παιχνίδια της μοίρας είναι πολλά και περίεργα.
Οι εκτοπισμένοι του χθες είναι, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, αυτοί που θα εκτοπίσουν άλλους ανθρώπους με τη σειρά τους λίγα χρόνια αργότερα.

Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος (μην ξεχνάμε το περίφημο "Ιδιώνυμο"), Ιωάννης Μεταξάς, ο στρατηγός Παπάγος, η χούντα των Απριλιανών έστειλαν πολύ κόσμο στα νησιά.

Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο βήμα και ας πάμε στις 25 Ιουλίου 1974.
_"Το φέρρυ μποτ "Σκίρων" δένει στην αποβάθρα του Πόρτο Ράφτη. Στην προκυμαία κοσμοπλημμύρα. Σε ένα πανό η φράση "Και δόξα τω Λαώ". Η καταπακτή ανοίγει. Σαράντα τέσσερις πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι, εξόριστοι στη Γυάρο, ελεύθεροι αποβιβάζονται. Θρίαμβος. Ο κύκλος των εκτοπίσεων στον ταραχώδη 20 αιώνα κλείνει πλέον οριστικά (φωτογραφία: Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου)." 


Το "Σκίρων" στο Πόρτο Ράφτη.

Πρόκειται για αδελφό πλοίο του "Σύρος" ("Ζέφυρος", "Μύκονος", "¶γιος Διονύσιος Ι").
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να διακρίνεται και το "Σύρος" (ως "Ζέφυρος"), γνωστό μας για πολλά χρόνια στη Ραφήνα και στη Ζάκυνθο. 

_Σκίρων.jpg 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον ellinis, τον paroskayak, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Appia 1978, τον Avenger, τον Rocinante και τον starce.

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικο υλικο Αντωνη απο μια μελανη περιοδο. Σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Haddock

Είχα εντοπίσει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό κάποιες φωτογραφίες για το θέμα από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του περιοδικού _Life_. Με *ρότα* τον ¶η Στράτη, λοιπόν, πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι *αποβιβάζονται* από το *πλοίο* στα μέσα του περασμένου αιώνα στο ακριτικό *νησί*.

(Για μεγέθυνση: View full size)

----------


## Ellinis

Αντώνη, συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα για το ξεχωριστό θέμα που αναδεικνύεις.
Τα καράβια που μετέφεραν τους πολιτικούς κρατούμενους ήταν τα αντικείμενα που μισήθηκαν από αυτούς που μετέφεραν στους τόπους της εξορίας. Υπήρξαν όμως και αντικείμενα πόθου για αυτούς που περίμεναν να δουν το καράβι να ξεπροβάλει φέρνοντας πίσω τους αγαπημένους τους, ελεύθερους πια.

Το ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ ήταν ένα μικρό πολεμικό, βοηθητικό του στόλου. 
Το ΣΚΙΡΩΝ ήταν ένα οχηματαγωγό που προηγούμενα ταξίδευε στα νησιά της Μάγχης. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα γύρω στα 1970 και έφυγε σύντομα για την Αραβία όπου ναυάγησε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, συγχαρητήρια για την ανάδειξη μιας μελανής και από πολλούς, ειδικά νεότερους, ξεχασμένης περιόδου της ιστορίας μας ...!

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

Πάντως, με το ΣΚΙΡΩΝ, που μετέφερε τους τελευταίους ποολιτικούς εξόριστους από τη ΓΥΑΡΟ στο ΠΟΡΤΟ ΡΑΦΤΗ τον Ιούλη του 1974, θα έλεγε κανείς ότι .... οι "πληγές" έκλεισαν οριστικά και δια παντός .....

Για το ΣΚΙΡΩΝ έχω γράψει κάποιους στίχους !!! Επιτρέψατέ μου να τους αφιερώσω στους εξόριστους, που ήρθαν από τη Γυάρο με αυτό το καράβι, αλλά και .... σε όσους δούλεψαν σε αυτό το καράβι και σε όσους οδηγούς φορτηγών ταξίδεψαν κάποτε με αυτό ......

ΤΟ ΣΚΙΡΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΟΓΑΙΑΣ

Καράβι θαλασσόδαρτο που κουβαλάει φορτηγά
μάς έφερε το μήνυμα για ελπίδα και χαρά.
Τη μπουκαπόρτα του ανοίγει σε λιμάνι Αττικό
την άγκυρά του ρίχνει και ξορκίζει το κακό.
Ξεχύνονται οι εξόριστοι στων συγγενών τις αγκαλιές
γαρύφαλα στο στόμα κόκκινα σαν τις ματιές.
Ανθρώπου έργα είν' η εξορία και η φυλακή
μα θείο έργο η ελευθερία η ακριβή.

Κι ο κυρ Διονύσης στα βράχια πιο κει
με μια παλιά κιθάρα
αποτυπώνει αυτή τη στιγμή
με δυο ακόρντα βραχνά.

Και με αμόλευτη γνήσια φωνή
σαν του Αγίου κάρα
ύμνο σκαρώνει τη μια στη φωτιά
την άλλη για τη ζωή.

Απ' τη μεριά της εξορίας* θαλασσόδαρτο σκαρί
μάς έφερε το μήνυμα πως σβήσαν οι καημοί.
Κι η γη της Αττικής ανοίγει μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά
για κείνους που τη νιότη τους περάσαν στα κελλιά.
Κι αυτοί που από τον τρόμο έχουν φαγωμένα σωθικά
θα βρουν ξανά χαρά στα πράγματα τα πιο απλά.
Και θα διαβάσουνε ξανά κάτω απ' το φως της χαραυγής
σελίδες ευτυχίας στο βιβλίο της ζωής.

Και μία κάμερα λίγο πιο κει
ενός τεχνίτη άξιου
φροντίζει τούτ' η μεγάλη στιγμή
ποτέ της να μη χαθεί.

Τι κι αν το "Σκίρων" ξεψύχησε πια
σε αγκαλιά καρνάγιου
μένει στο τώρα, στο πριν, στο μετά
αθάνατο σαν ψυχή.


[Η φράση "Απ' τη μεριά της εξορίας" είναι δανεισμένη από το τραγούδι του Σαββόπουλου "Οι δεκαπέντε", που περιέχεται στο δίσκο του "Δέκα χρόνια κομμάτια"]

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τον *Κώστα ¶γα* για όλα όσα μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

Η ανάγνωση του ποιήματος, η αναμονή της άφιξης του πλοίου στο Πόρτο Ράφτη, όλες αυτές οι γλαφυρές περιγραφές μας ματαφέρουν και εμάς στο Πόρτο Ράφτη της εποχής εκείνης.

Θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω μια υπόθεση για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μεταφέρθηκαν οι εξόριστοι στο Πόρτο Ράφτη.

Εκείνη την ημέρα φθάνει το πλοίο *"Ελλάς"* στη Γυάρο.
Ρίχνει τον καταπέλτη του στην άμμο και επιβιβάζονται σ' αυτό οι 44 τελευταίοι κρατούμενοι.
Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί μεταφέρονται στη Σύρα και από εκεί με το *"Σκίρρων"* στο *Πόρτο Ράφτη.*

Όλα αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια κάναμε μια γιορτή για την 17 Νοέμβρη στο *Γυμνάσιο Ασκληπιείου* (Λυγουριό Αργολίδας).
Μεταξύ των άλλων παρουσιάσαμε και μια σειρά από slides με θέμα την Γυάρο. Τις εικόνες τις βρήκαμε στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο* "Μη λησμονής ότι εγεννήθης Έλλην γυάρος"* (Εκδόσεις: *"Ερμείας", 1974*).
Το κείμενο για το βιβλίο το έγραψε *ο Γιάννης Φάτσης* και τις φωτογραφίες τις έβγαλε η *Αγλαΐα Φανουράκη.
* 
Η τελευταία εικόνα που δείξαμε είναι η παρακάτω:
Το πλοίο *"Ελλάς"* φθάνει στη Γυάρο και παραλαμβάνει τους τελευταίους πολιτικούς κρατούμενους.

Στο βιβλίο αυτό αναφέρονται, μεταξύ άλλων:

"_Μετά την οριστική πτώση της Χούντας οι 44 κρατούμενοιτης Γυάρου επέστρεψαν στα σπίτια τους. Ύστερα από λίγες μέρες εγκατέλειψαν τη Γυάρο οι χωροφύλακες της φρουράς. Το πλοίο, που τους πήρε, είχε στα πλευρά του γραμμένο τ' όνομα του: "Ελλάς". 
_
Η μόνη επιφύλαξη είναι αν το* "Ελλάς"* έφθασε στη Γυάρο για να παραλάβει τους τελευταίους κρατούμενους της Γυάρου, ή τους χωροφύλακες της φρουράς.

Όλες οι υποσχέσεις για τη Γυάρο έχουν πέσει στο κενό.
Οι κρατούντες την εξουσία στη χώρα αυτή έχουν μνήμη εξαιρετικά επιλεκτική.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέξεις όπως "*Γυάρος", "¶γιος Ευστράτιος", "Μακρόνησος", "Χειμάρρα"* ακούγονται πάντα ενοχλητικές και κακόηχες στα αυτιά των κρατούντων την εξουσία.

_"Η μόνη περισουσία είναι η μνήμη"_

Ελλάς.jpg


Φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο* "Μη λησμονής ότι εγεννήθης Έλλην Γυάρος"* (Εκδόσεις: *"Ερμείας"*).

----------


## Django

Ένα ποίημα του Τίτου Πατρίκιου. Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει την συλλογή Χωματόδρομος ή το Ποιήματα 1 ας κάνει ένα τσεκ νομίζω πως είναι από εκεί. Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ για τον τίτλο του, το  blog από το οποίο το τσίμπησα αναφέρει «απόσπασμα από το largo 1951». Για την μεταφορά κρατουμένων έχει γίνει και μια αναφορά εδώ. 
 
Ο Τίτος Πατρίκιος και ο Χρόνης Μίσσιος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν αναφέρονται στο ίδιο καράβι. Λίγη σημασία έχει όμως αυτό. Θεωρώ αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα τόσο την ποιητική (Πατρίκιος) όσο και την ρεαλιστική (Μίσσιος) προσέγγιση του θέματος. Όποιος ασχολείται με συγκριτική λογοτεχνία ή κάτι τέτοιο και τον ενδιαφέρουν τα αποσπάσματα ας το δεί πιο αναλυτικά. 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ταξιδεύουμε όλοι μαζί.
Καράβι
κατασκευής 1909.
Πάνω ο ουρανός ο ίδιος
και ίδια τα κείμενα με τις φωνές
να μας τυλίγουν.
Καίνε οι λαμαρίνες
σκουριασμένες από την αρμύρα
της θάλασσας και των δακρύων.

Ταξιδεύουμε όλοι
κλεισμένοι στο αμπάρι.
Απ' την ανεμοδόχη μπαίνει λίγος αέρας
και μερικά αστέρια.
Τα ίδια που φαίνονται απ' το ραγισμένο τζάμι
του Μιχάλη ¶λμπα, μεταλλωρύχου της Αστουρίας,
από μιά τρυπημένη σκηνή του ¶η-Στράτη.

Κλεισμένοι στο αμπάρι ταξιδεύουμε.
Κι αν είναι καυτές οι λαμαρίνες
κι αν η ανεμοδόχη είναι στενή
εμείς κοιτάμε όλοι το ίδιο κόκκινο αστέρι
τα ίδια θαλασσινά τραγούδια ακούμε.
Κι οι φούρνοι πύρωσαν.

¶γονη γραμμή
καράβι κατασκευής Γλασκώβης 1909.
Οι φούρνοι πύρωσαν.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Στον Roi 
Για την αντιγραφή 

 Django

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ Django, σε ευχαριστούμε για την παράθεση. Το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να είναι και υπαρκτό, ίσως ένα από τα ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ή MEDITERRANEAN που είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Γλασκώβη το 1908 και 1910 αντίστοιχα.

Οι εξόριστοι φαίνεται πως φτάνανε στους τόπους προορισμού με διάφορα είδη πλοίων. 
Δες και ένα απόσπασμα από την εφημερίδα Σκρίπ, της 25ης Ιουλίου 1926, όπου τις σκηνές περιγράφει ένας επιβάτης του ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

exor1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ταπεινά εκφράζω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Django.*

Οι στίχοι του *Τίτου Πατρίκιου* καίνε και θα καίνε για πάντα ...

Μια ένοχη λήθη έχει καλύψει τα μαρτύρια τόσων και τόσων ανθρώπων.
Και εμείς προτιμήσαμε συνειδητά τη λήθη.
Και γι' αυτό δεν αποκλείεται στα επόμενα χρόνια να ξαναζήσουμε κάποια από όλα αυτά τα φοβερά και τρομερά.

Στα πλαίσια ενός προγράμματος Περιβαλλοντικής *Εκπαίδευσης του Γενικού Λυκείου Πικερμί*ου, η μαθήτρα της Β' τάξης *Μελίνα Καλφαντή* έγραψε ένα υπέροχο διήγημα για όσα μπορεί να βίωσαν κάποιοι από τους επιβάτες του *"Χειμάρρα".*
Στον πρόλογο του διηγήματος, η *Μελίνα Καλφαντή* γράφει:


*"ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ"*
"Ακούστηκε ένας δυνατός θόρυβος κι όλο το πλοίο ξαφνικά αναταράχθηκε. Εγώ μόλις είχα καταφέρει να αποκοιμηθώ ακουμπισμένη στο φουγάρο του πλοίου. Τα χέρια μου, δεμένα πίσω από την πλάτη μου, δεν τα ένιωθα σχεδόν. Έτρεμα ολόκληρη από το κρύο –από το κρύο κι από το φόβο. Στα 27 μου χρόνια με πήραν από το σπίτι μου, από την οικογένειά μου, από την ζωή μου και ούτε που ξέρω σε ποιό βράχο του Αιγαίου θα καταλήξω. Και γιατί; Γιατί αγαπώ την δικαιοσύνη. Γιατί δεν παύω να πιστεύω σε ένα κόσμο ειρηνικό. Γιατί, απλά, δεν είμαι μαζί τους. 
ʽΟ μη ων μετʼ εμού κατʼ εμού εστίʼ δε λέει το ρητό;" 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον *Django* και σε όσους δεν φοβούνται να ξορκίσουν τη λήθη.

----------


## Ellinis

Για όσους φίλους ενδιαφέρονται για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, τους προτείνω το βιβλίο "_Αιγαίο, Αρχιπέλαγος Μαρτυριών_" που κυκλοφόρησε το 2004 από την Εταιρία Διάσωσης Ιστορικού Αρχείου και το Υπουργείο Αιγαίου.

Οι καραβολάτρες θα βρουν στο βιβλίο μια ανέκδοτη -ως τώρα- φωτογραφία του ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ και μια ενός προπολεμικού επιβατηγού.

----------


## Joyrider

Αλλο ένα εξαιρετικό νήμα !

----------


## Ellinis

> Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο βήμα και ας πάμε στις 25 Ιουλίου 1974.
> _"Το φέρρυ μποτ "Σκίρων" δένει στην αποβάθρα του Πόρτο Ράφτη. Στην προκυμαία κοσμοπλημμύρα. Σε ένα πανό η φράση "Και δόξα τω Λαώ". Η καταπακτή ανοίγει. Σαράντα τέσσερις πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι, εξόριστοι στη Γυάρο, ελεύθεροι αποβιβάζονται. Θρίαμβος. Ο κύκλος των εκτοπίσεων στον ταραχώδη 20 αιώνα κλείνει πλέον οριστικά (φωτογραφία: Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου)." 
> 
> Το "Σκίρων" στο Πόρτο Ράφτη.
> 
> Πρόκειται για αδελφό πλοίο του "Σύρος" ("Ζέφυρος", "Μύκονος", "¶γιος Διονύσιος Ι").
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να διακρίνεται και το "Σύρος" (ως "Ζέφυρος"), γνωστό μας για πολλά χρόνια στη Ραφήνα και στη Ζάκυνθο. 
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30415


Στο τέλος του επεισόδιου "Γυάρος, το Νταχάου της Μεσογείου" από τη σειρά "Μηχανή του χρόνου", βλέπουμε πλάνα από το ντοκιμαντέρ του Νίκου Καβουκίδη «Μαρτυρίες», από την άφιξη των πολιτικών κρατουμένων της Γυάρου, στο Πόρτο Ράφτη. Απο εκεί και τα παρακάτω καρέ:
skiron4.jpgskiron1.jpg skiron2.jpg

Μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε όλο το επεισόδιο εδώ.

Και μια φωτογραφία από το Πόρτο Ράφτη, από τη συλλογή Π.Πουλίδη.
skiron.jpg
πηγή

To ΣΚΙΡΩΝ ταξίδευε από το Πόρτο Ράφτη προς Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο και στις 30/10/73 είχε μια προσάραξη στο Ασπρονήσι της Σύρου όπως μας πληροφορεί το παρακάτω άρθρο της εφημερίδας Θάρρος που ανέσυρε ο φίλος kost στη βιβλιοθήκη της Ερμούπολης.
Image21.jpg

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1959 στην Αγγλία ως ELK για πλόες στα νησιά της Μάγχης και αγοράστηκε το 1972 από τη Valmas Shipping ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ για να μετονομαστεί σε ΣΚΙΡΩΝ τον επόμενο χρόνο. Στο τέλος του 1974 πουλήθηκε ως NASIM και βυθίστηκε στις 12/2/76 βορεια της νήσου Gianutri, 40 μίλια ΒΔ της Σιβιταβέκια σε ένα ταξίδι από την Ιταλία προς την Αλεξάνδρεια μεταφέροντας οχήματα.

----------


## xyma60

1970s_Greece_53.jpgΤο Skiron

----------

